#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-03
<carmen> buenas tardes
<carmen> necesito de un apoyo
<carmen> quien esta de soporte
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-06
<josefranazcu> necesito que alguien me facilite una copia de ubuntu  para instalacion,
<josefranazcu> no puedo descargar mi conexion es lenta
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-02-03
<wal28> hola necesito ayuda como me puedo conectar a internet con modem zte mf626, me pide numero pin lo ingreso pero nada
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-01-30
<davidva> saludos amigos
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-02-03
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
